# Digital Camera



## s18000rpm (Sep 15, 2008)

Budget $200 to $250.
Which brand of camera to go for?

Using it should be as easy as using a Sony digital camera (DSC-P41 )


features preffered - 
>Optical Zoom,
>Obviously, higher the resolution the better [10+],
> & a bigger screen.

How about these

*img162.imageshack.us/img162/2148/screenshot001xr9.jpg
 Cannon PowerShot SX110 IS [link]
[9MP + 10x opt. zoom]

*img83.imageshack.us/img83/999/screenshot002uk6.jpg
Cannon PowerShot A1000 IS [link]
[10MP, 4x opt. zoom]

Will be bought at NYC.
Shop recommendation will be appreciated


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 18, 2008)

bump 


============
how about this Sony Cyber Shot???

*img228.imageshack.us/img228/5356/captureww4.jpg
*img228.imageshack.us/img228/captureww4.jpg/1/w690.png

Cyber-shot® W170 Digital Camera DSC-W170/R

Series highlights: *10.1 megapixel*, 2.7" Clear Photo LCD™ display, *Carl Zeiss wide 5x (28mm) Optical Zoom* lens, *Smile Shutter™ technology*, Face Detection, Intelligent Scene Recognition, Super SteadyShot®, HD output and HD slideshow.

costs same as Cannon PowerShot SX110 IS (1st post) , i.e., $279.99

the features are good on Sony.

should i go for Cannon PowerShot SX110 IS  or Cyber-shot® W170 Digital Camera DSC-W170/R or some other equivalent  ???


----------



## pimpom (Sep 19, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> Budget $200 to $250.
> Which brand of camera to go for?
> 
> Using it should be as easy as using a Sony digital camera
> ...



I haven't kept myself up-to-date with this year's models, so I can't recommend specific models at the moment. However, I thought I'd clear up a few points.

1. Since you're obviously not going for a high-end SLR, don't worry about ease of use. Different brands and models have slight differences, but the basics are the same.

2. Practically all digital cameras have optical zoom. How much zoom you should aim for depends on the type of shooting you want to do. Personally, I'm addicted to wide zoom range, so 10x is minimum for me. But lens _quality_ is very important. Panasonic have the best lenses, but their noise level is higher than average.

3. Resolution (megapixel count): "The higher the better" is a common misconception. The only situation where a high MP is desireable is if you regularly crop your pictures heavily and blow them up to 10x12 inches or more. Otherwise, you won't notice any difference between 6 MP and 12 MP. Lens quality and other features are far more important.

4. Yes, a large LCD screen is nice. But also check the resolution. A common marketing ploy is to provide a large but low-resolution screen. Personally, I'd choose a 2.5-inch screen of 230,000 pixels over a 3-inch screen with 115,000 pixels any day.

Also check if the camera has an optical viewfinder. No half-serious photographer would be caught dead taking pictures using the LCD screen except under special circumstances.

Another factor is flash power. Many compact cameras have a weak flash and it can be frustrating trying to take good pictures in a dark room or at night except at close range.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 19, 2008)

I am no camera expert so kinda noob suggestion which I think I can add.......
For amature casual shoot... but that at the best definately *Sony*. For professional larger expectations...nothing can beat......* Nikon*....


----------



## desiibond (Sep 19, 2008)

Check Canon IXUS. Lot lot better when compared to Sony W series. Check IXUS 950IS and IXUS 80


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 19, 2008)

CANON IXUS 950 IS DIGITAL CAMERA = $349.95

i think the Cannon PowerShot SX110 IS  is better choice than 950IS.


i already own a Sony Cyber Shot DSC-P41, its very easy for my folks & quality is awesome, its been like 4-5 years of having that camera, still never faced any kind of malfunction/problem.

Canon has one big disadvantage, no view finder, well to be honest, on my Sony, i never used the view finder, only once i used it, at Agra, toooooo sunny (bright), LCD was useless


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 20, 2008)

Canon Powershot A70IS


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 22, 2008)

*sinarbahagia.com/images/canon%20sx100is.jpg

*www.dpreview.com/news/0708/Canon/canon_sx100is_rear.jpg


The Canon SX 100 IS supports SD and SDHC memory cards, so 8GB should be supported.

You get the following accessories with the camera :

# 16MB SD Memory Card  It's not a typo, it's MB what was Canon thinking. Cutting costs??

# Hand Strap

# Mini USB Cable

# TV out Cable

# Software CD-ROM

# User Manual

# Two AA Size batteries

Check out some sample photos here.

They are taken at AUTO settings, still seems impressive. The pics are resized. I will post the full pics in my review, which will be up on my blog somewhere at around 15th October.

But take my word, go for Canon SX100 IS only.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey RPM.....Did you buy the camera........you did not respond to my suggestion...hehe....its ok I guess you did not like it much.......Anyway but believe me.... that much I know Nikon makes far better professional camera than Canon and Sony...Any way have you checked out *Nikon D40x or D40*. Very good mid entry level SLR performer.

*i34.tinypic.com/10xfqqb.jpg

Few of its key features....

10 megapixel DX format CCD (1.5x FOV crop) 
Nikon Image processing engine 
3D Color Matrix Metering II, 420 pixel sensor 
New Multi-CAM530 three area AF sensor 
ISO sensitivity range 100 - 1600 plus HI 1
3.0 fps continuous shooting, unlimited in JPEG 
No status LCD, new LCD monitor based status / settings screens 
Help suggestions on LCD monitor (eg. scene too dark, try using flash) 
Large 2.5" 230,000 pixel LCD monitor 
Bigger viewfinder view (x0.8 magnification, 95% coverage) 
Short shutter lag and viewfinder blackout 
Support for SDHC (SD cards over 2 GB in capacity) 
In-camera retouching 
D-Lighting (shadow / highlight enhancement) 
Red-eye reduction 
Trimming 
Monochrome 
Filter effects 
Small picture 
Image overlay 
USB 2.0 with PTP and Mass Storage device support 
Very compact, light body (smaller, lighter than D50) 
Improved menu user interface (as D80 / D200) 
New EN-EL9 Lithium-Ion battery (7.2V, 1000 mAh) 
New 'Version II' AF-S DX 18-55 mm kit lens 

*Exclusive Review*


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 28, 2008)

i've zeroed on sx110is 
my perosnal camera wud be a SLR.


----------



## sarincv (Sep 28, 2008)

ask professionals....nikon is always the best...

if u r looking for a compact one, chkout this
*imaging.nikon.com/products/imaging/lineup/digitalcamera/coolpix/s710/index.htm

some features
# 14.5 effective megapixels for high-resolution images
# 3.6x Zoom-NIKKOR lens with 28mm wide-angle capability
# High performance Optical lens shift VR image stabilization
# 3.0-inch high-resolution wide-viewing angle LCD monitor with anti-reflection coating
# Exposure modes (P/S/A/M)
# ISO 12800*2 capability

if the price is higher than ur budget, gor for S600. 

and if looking for an SLR, 
*imaging.nikon.com/products/imaging/lineup/digitalcamera/slr/d60/index.htm


----------



## sam9s (Sep 28, 2008)

sarincv said:


> ask professionals....nikon is always the best...
> and if looking for an SLR,
> *imaging.nikon.com/products/imaging/lineup/digitalcamera/slr/d60/index.htm



Yep as I said...

D60 would land up expensive than 40 i guess. D40 is the sweet entry level SLR spot....


----------



## chitvan (Oct 7, 2008)

go for SX110 IS in compact cat...

in SLR..go for Nikon D40X or Canon EOS400D.....with 18-55mm lens


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 8, 2008)

Cyber shot is good too...but what's soooo good about nikon?????


----------

